# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Hamas

## Viewpoint



----------

LongTermGuy (07-31-2014),Sheldonna (07-30-2014)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Are nothing but animals who care nothing about the people that elected them.

I still don't understand why those people that elected them won't get this into their heads and kick them out.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-31-2014),Sheldonna (07-30-2014),Viewpoint (07-30-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint



----------

Coolwalker (08-07-2014),Devil505 (07-31-2014),LongTermGuy (07-31-2014),Max Rockatansky (08-06-2014),Mordent (08-13-2014),Sheldonna (07-30-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

The fact that Hamas was caught with multiple tunnels leading into Israel gives Israel more than enough reason to exterminate them.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-31-2014),Sheldonna (07-30-2014),Viewpoint (07-30-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Israel is losing the propaganda war. She always does. Basically the whole world is lining up against her.

----------

Coolwalker (08-07-2014),DonGlock26 (07-30-2014),LongTermGuy (07-31-2014),Sheldonna (07-31-2014),Viewpoint (07-30-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Israel is losing the propaganda war. She always does. Basically the whole world is lining up against her.


That's only because there are enough willing dupes and useful idiots out there that CHOOSE to align against Israel due to their own asinine biases.  They can't see the truth even if their lives (some day will) depend upon it.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-31-2014),Viewpoint (07-30-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I don't like going biblical but when the whole world seeks to destroy Israel it does not portend well for this globe. I can tell you one thing. They will not wipe out the Jews and they will seal their own fates attempting to do so. That includes the USA under this despicable traitor of a President.

----------

Coolwalker (08-07-2014),DonGlock26 (07-31-2014),Sheldonna (07-31-2014),Viewpoint (07-31-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint

Mark Levin telling it like it is, again.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-31-2014),Mordent (08-13-2014),Sheldonna (07-31-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> That's only because there are enough willing dupes and useful idiots out there that CHOOSE to align against Israel due to their own asinine biases.  They can't see the truth even if their lives (some day will) depend upon it.


*`Amen  Dear..*

----------

Sheldonna (07-31-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> That's only because there are enough willing dupes and useful idiots out there that CHOOSE to align against Israel due to their own asinine biases.  They can't see the truth even if their lives (some day will) depend upon it.


They're more than willing dupes.  It seems the mediuh mouthpieces are driven by PURE EVIL.  It seems they take a JOY in deceiving those who rely on what they say and write; that they take a perverse pride in their ability to twist obvious facts and have so many people believe it uncritically.

For some reason antisemitism is wildly appealing to the amoral and irreligious.  I have never, EVER seen this with any other racial or ethnic group; even in the slavery era, the planters recognized the value of their human chattel.  They may have been contemptuous of their ability to live independently but nobody was so consumed with the need to exterminate the planet of Africans.

Today, we have the OBVIOUS evil and endless provocation of the Mohammedans; but we ignore it...we ignore it as they kill pregnant women, hang homosexuals in a slow strangulation; as they saw off the heads of "infidels."  As they train their toddler children how to blow themselves up in crowds.

We IGNORE this vomitous evil...and so many of us just FROTH AT THE MOUTH, at the thought that there are joos walking about somewhere, doing productive (or even not productive) things and making money.  My god, those uppity heebs...and LOOK at how they're killing kids in Gaza, just because the kids are being held in front of missile launchers!

Evil.  Pure, unvarnished evil...and today's immoral mediuh starlets, obsessed with perverted sex and skin color and "changing the world" are as much a cause of it as these psychotic mullahs in that hellish sandbox.

----------

Sheldonna (08-01-2014),Viewpoint (08-01-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint

> We IGNORE this vomitous evil...


I would state *they* ignore it, instead of we.

----------

Sheldonna (08-01-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

> The fact that Hamas was caught with multiple tunnels leading into Israel gives Israel more than enough reason to exterminate them.



It's just new sewers for the Peaceful Palestinian State don't ya know!  :Smiley20:

----------


## Viewpoint



----------

LongTermGuy (08-04-2014),Sheldonna (08-04-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint



----------

LongTermGuy (08-04-2014),Sheldonna (08-04-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint

*Sunday's Gaza School Attack Now Appears To Be Staged*
Evidence is mounting that the Israeli strike hit outside of the school and bodies were moved into the courtyard to make it look as if Israel hit the school
http://www.truthrevolt.org/israel-re...ood-production

----------

LongTermGuy (08-04-2014),Sheldonna (08-04-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> *Sunday's Gaza School Attack Now Appears To Be Staged*
> Evidence is mounting that the Israeli strike hit outside of the school and bodies were moved into the courtyard to make it look as if Israel hit the school
> http://www.truthrevolt.org/israel-re...ood-production





``One thing in this video, "all casualties are tragedies".......a piece  ("Bringing Back the Good War")  about USAF and RAF bombings of German cities -- some "casualties" are apparently more tragic than other casualties "depending" on the circumstances.`
``Did American media talk endlessly about the deaths of hundreds of thousands of German civilians deliberately targeted for incineration by USAF and RAF bombers during the second world war?``

----------


## Sentinel

> Israel is losing the propaganda war. She always does. Basically the whole world is lining up against her.


Most of the world isn't as stupid as Zionist Nazis.  Israel occupies Gaza and kills 20 of them for every Israeli killed.  Only a twisted idiot could be fooled by propaganda into supporting that.

----------


## fyrenza

@Sentinel ~ More like 27 Palestinians dead per 1 Israeli.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/...761_story.html

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Most of the world isn't as stupid as Zionist Nazis.  Israel occupies Gaza and kills 20 of them for every Israeli killed.  Only a twisted idiot could be fooled by propaganda into supporting that.


you know what I think the problem is.  Gazans are getting killed yes, but more than likely by hamas.   I'll bet Israel is killing more of hamas and terroristic gazans and hamas and the world can't stand that.

----------

LongTermGuy (08-04-2014),Sheldonna (08-07-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> you know what I think the problem is.  Gazans are getting killed yes, but more than likely by hamas.   I'll bet Israel is killing more of hamas and terroristic gazans and hamas and the world can't stand that.


 :Applause:

----------

Sheldonna (08-07-2014)

----------


## ManilaFolder

Damn Hamassholes

----------


## Viewpoint

> Most of the world isn't as stupid as Zionist Nazis. Only a twisted idiot could be fooled by propaganda into supporting that.


Most people in the world aren't terrorist supporting filthy Arab Rats. Only filthy, ratty, perverted and stupid people are supporters of Hamas and other terrorist groups.

----------

LongTermGuy (08-06-2014),Sheldonna (08-07-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint



----------

Sheldonna (08-06-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint



----------


## Robert Urbanek

Israel helped create Hamas. You reap what you sow.
_
"Hamas, to my great regret, is Israel's creation," says Mr. Cohen, a Tunisian-born Jew who worked in Gaza for more than two decades. Responsible for religious affairs in the region until 1994, Mr. Cohen watched the Islamist movement take shape, muscle aside secular Palestinian rivals and then morph into what is today Hamas, a militant group that is sworn to Israel's destruction.

Instead of trying to curb Gaza's Islamists from the outset, says Mr. Cohen, Israel for years tolerated and, in some cases, encouraged them as a counterweight to the secular nationalists of the Palestine Liberation Organization and its dominant faction, Yasser Arafat's Fatah.
_
Source: How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ

----------


## Viewpoint

> Israel helped create Hamas. You reap what you sow.
> _
> "Hamas, to my great regret, is Israel's creation," says Mr. Cohen, a Tunisian-born Jew who worked in Gaza for more than two decades. Responsible for religious affairs in the region until 1994, Mr. Cohen watched the Islamist movement take shape, muscle aside secular Palestinian rivals and then morph into what is today Hamas, a militant group that is sworn to Israel's destruction.
> 
> Instead of trying to curb Gaza's Islamists from the outset, says Mr. Cohen, Israel for years tolerated and, in some cases, encouraged them as a counterweight to the secular nationalists of the Palestine Liberation Organization and its dominant faction, Yasser Arafat's Fatah.
> _
> Source: How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ


What a Bull Shit and obviously false claim. Quote from article...



> Hamas traces its roots back to the Muslim  Brotherhood, a group set up in Egypt in 1928. The Brotherhood believed  that the woes of the Arab world spring from a lack of Islamic devotion.  Its slogan: "Islam is the solution. The Quran is our constitution." Its  philosophy today underpins modern, and often militantly intolerant,  political Islam from Algeria to Indonesia.
> 
>  After  the 1948 establishment of Israel, the Brotherhood recruited a few  followers in Palestinian refugee camps in Gazel and elsewhere


So just using a quote from the article shows that Hamas obviously wasn't created by Israel and started in Israel. 
Cohen is obviously a Leftist. Your claim is therefore quite asinine and false.

----------


## Viewpoint



----------

LongTermGuy (08-07-2014)

----------


## Robert Urbanek

> What a Bull Shit and obviously false claim. Quote from article...
> 
> 
> So just using a quote from the article shows that Hamas obviously wasn't created by Israel and started in Israel. 
> Cohen is obviously a Leftist. Your claim is therefore quite asinine and false.


Since the article and headline appeared in the Wall Street Journal, are you going to dismiss the WSJ as a left-wing rag?

----------


## Viewpoint

> Since the article and headline appeared in the Wall Street Journal, are you going to dismiss the WSJ as a left-wing rag?


So what and since everyone can see I didn't dismiss the WSJ, that was a stupid question to ask me.

----------


## fyrenza

> What a terrorist supporting butt kisser you are!


Going to a political / current events forum and posting facts makes me a butt kisser?

To the ignorant, perhaps.

pffft!

----------


## Network

Lizreal controls Hamas

Just like the US controls Al KaiAyDa and all of the little terrorist fucktard groups.

----------


## Network

Iron Dome is a hoax and Hamas rockets are firecrackers.

----------


## Roadmaster

> As everyone can see I never said that was the reason you are a butt kisser. With these typical dishonest and ignorant statements of yours, you've also proven yourself to be a liar.


 A dishonest person doesn't bother to look at both sides and ask themselves why and how did it get to this. Get over yourself if you can't handle a debate.

----------

fyrenza (08-07-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> What dishonest and full of shit statements, just what we expect from terrorist supporters such as you and your disgusting ilk. 
> Go wrap some explosives around yourself and commit suicide just like those terrorists you support do.


 Whatever, you don't tell me how to think. I can care for those young kids and you can't tell me I don't have a right to. That's what is wrong, you think people should support Israel no matter what they do. Not everyone agrees with you so go play in the yard.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Lizreal controls Hamas
> 
> Just like the US controls Al KaiAyDa and all of the little terrorist fucktard groups.


 Still Hamas even if he is using kids as shields as they claim, people think others don't have a right to care about those kids. that's like if I am mad at someone and we get into it and instead of just killing him, I go and kill his kids too. I don't think these under 10 year olds are responsible for what these adults do on both sides.

----------


## Network

I'll tell you how to think. Less people have been killed by Hamas rockets in Lizreal than died in Chicago yesterday from white on white crime.

----------

fyrenza (08-07-2014),Roadmaster (08-07-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I'll tell you how to think. Less people have been killed by Hamas rockets in Lizreal than died in Chicago yesterday from white on white crime.


 Well we agree.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Robert Urbanek

_Israel and Hamas may currently be locked in deadly combat, but, according to several current and former U.S. intelligence officials, beginning in the late 1970s, Tel Aviv gave direct and indirect financial aid to Hamas over a period of years.

Israel "aided Hamas directly -- the Israelis wanted to use it as a counterbalance to the PLO (Palestinian Liberation Organization)," said Tony Cordesman, Middle East analyst for the Center for Strategic Studies.

Israel's support for Hamas "was a direct attempt to divide and dilute support for a strong, secular PLO by using a competing religious alternative," said a former senior CIA official.

... some in Israel saw some benefits to be had in trying to continue to give Hamas support: "The thinking on the part of some of the right-wing Israeli establishment was that Hamas and the others, if they gained control, would refuse to have any part of the peace process and would torpedo any agreements put in place," said a U.S. government official who asked not to be named._

Source: http://www.informationclearinghouse....ticle10456.htm

----------

fyrenza (08-07-2014)

----------


## Devil505

As long as Palestinians keep electing terrorists to lead/represent them and keep attacking the world to get their way they will never convince anyone they really want peace.
The best way for them to ensure their innocent women and children will not be killed in the future is for them to kill the terrorists in their midst right now.

----------


## Devil505

> _Israel and Hamas may currently be locked in deadly combat, but, according to several current and former U.S. intelligence officials, beginning in the late 1970s, Tel Aviv gave direct and indirect financial aid to Hamas over a period of years.
> 
> Israel "aided Hamas directly -- the Israelis wanted to use it as a counterbalance to the PLO (Palestinian Liberation Organization)," said Tony Cordesman, Middle East analyst for the Center for Strategic Studies.
> 
> Israel's support for Hamas "was a direct attempt to divide and dilute support for a strong, secular PLO by using a competing religious alternative," said a former senior CIA official.
> 
> ... some in Israel saw some benefits to be had in trying to continue to give Hamas support: "The thinking on the part of some of the right-wing Israeli establishment was that Hamas and the others, if they gained control, would refuse to have any part of the peace process and would torpedo any agreements put in place," said a U.S. government official who asked not to be named._
> 
> Source: http://www.informationclearinghouse....ticle10456.htm


Never heard of that site and no one else I can find verifies that allegation.
Therefore it shouldn't be believed.

Trust but verify!

----------


## fyrenza

Once again, I'll ask for some sort of proof that NO voter fraud went on,

AND ask you, @Devil505, exactly when their last elections were held?

Obozo is doing everything he can to destroy America;

do you honestly believe that EVERY ONE of us/US agrees with what he's doing?

That we are, by proxy, *him*, his ideology, and this perverse gov that we're laboring under?

I don't expect that the Palestinians *are*​ whatever gov they're trapped by, either.

----------


## fyrenza

> Never heard of that site and no one else I can find verifies that allegation.
> Therefore it shouldn't be believed.
> 
> Trust but verify!


So you have sources to dispute what was posted?

I'd be interested to see them, and where they come from.

----------


## Roadmaster

> As long as Palestinians keep electing terrorists to lead/represent them and keep attacking the world to get their way they will never convince anyone they really want peace.
> The best way for them to ensure their innocent women and children will not be killed in the future is for them to kill the terrorists in their midst right now.


 Well that's easier said than done. I didn't vote for Obama. I am not the one in charge of passing gays rights, allowing illegals to invade. I see the same things here and have no control. If the US decided to place bombs in my town to fire and I couldn't get out of my town, it isn't my fault but my town would pay the price for it. You can act all high and mighty but you couldn't stop them either in your town.

----------

fyrenza (08-07-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Oh and like Obama I don't trust him or Netanyahu. Obama lies a lot but Netanyahu I have caught him in quite a few too. Don't even know these called Hamas except they are suppose to be Islam.

----------

fyrenza (08-07-2014)

----------


## Devil505

> Once again, I'll ask for some sort of proof that NO voter fraud went on,.


No national election in this country's history was decided by voter fraud.
That's an absurd charge backed by not a shred of evidence and belongs in the CT forum.

I'll play your little game though:
I'll ask you for some proof that RW voter fraud didn't cause the GOP takeover of the HOR in 2010?
You go first.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Well that's easier said than done. I didn't vote for Obama. I am not the one in charge of passing gays rights, allowing illegals to invade. I see the same things here and have no control. If the US decided to place bombs in my town to fire and I couldn't get out of my town, it isn't my fault but my town would pay the price for it. You can act all high and mighty but you couldn't stop them either in your town.


You might not be able to stop them, but you sure as hell wouldn't elect them into power....knowing full well that they are a terrorist organization....unless you shared some of their same values (ie hatred of Israel and Israelis).  And the election where Hamas won overwhelmingly shows just where the Palestinians' hearts and minds were.  They made their beds and now have to lay in them....just as *every nation* that elects tyrants and evil people as their leaders.

----------

LongTermGuy (08-07-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> You might not be able to stop them, but you sure as hell wouldn't elect them into power....knowing full well that they are a terrorist organization....unless you shared some of their same values (ie hatred of Israel and Israelis).  And the election where Hamas won overwhelmingly shows just where the Palestinians' hearts and minds were.  They made their beds and now have to lay in them....just as *every nation* that elects tyrants and evil people as their leaders.


 More than half of these people didn't even get to vote. Many didn't have the correct paperwork other than ID in which they thought this was all they needed and it is said a lot of outside people voted from Mecca Hamas people. So no one really knew if it was rigged or not. Second Egypt and Israel could have let little children out of harms way. If they can block it they most certainly can make sure only kids pass. If they had even attempted this they wouldn't be looking so bad right now in the eyes of many countries and Hamas wouldn't have these kids to what all of you call put them in front of rockets. If a gunman was firing shots from a school and the army decided to bomb the school with children here, that wouldn't fly.

----------


## Sheldonna

> More than half of these people didn't even get to vote. Many didn't have the correct paperwork other than ID in which they thought this was all they needed and it is said a lot of outside people voted from Mecca Hamas people. So no one really knew if it was rigged or not. Second Egypt and Israel could have let little children out of harms way. If they can block it they most certainly can make sure only kids pass. If they had even attempted this they wouldn't be looking so bad right now in the eyes of many countries and Hamas wouldn't have these kids to what all of you call put them in front of rockets. If a gunman was firing shots from a school and the army decided to bomb the school with children here, that wouldn't fly.


So you put all of the responsibility onto Israel here?  Israel warns the Palis before they bomb those areas where Hamas has fired rockets from.  Hamas killed 160 children using them to dig those tunnels.  It's Hamas that is killing and causing the deaths of children in Gaza.   Open your eyes....and SEE.

----------


## fyrenza

> No national election in this country's history was decided by voter fraud.
> That's an absurd charge backed by not a shred of evidence and belongs in the CT forum.
> 
> I'll play your little game though:
> I'll ask you for some proof that RW voter fraud didn't cause the GOP takeover of the HOR in 2010?
> You go first.


You mistake me for a repug ...

I didn't specify a "side," for proof of voter fraud, HERE, in America ~

I think we ALL know that it goes on, to some extent or another;

I just asked for a link about what the total number of votes were,
and the percentage of the population of Palestine,
that were _allowed_ to cross through the various check points,
with the correct _papers_,

and perhaps a little story about how the vote was tallied,
and who was responsible to do it.

Too tough for you?


...




I figured.

----------


## Roadmaster

> So you put all of the responsibility onto Israel here?  Israel warns the Palis before they bomb those areas where Hamas has fired rockets from.  Hamas killed 160 children using them to dig those tunnels.  It's Hamas that is killing and causing the deaths of children in Gaza.   Open your eyes....and SEE.


 No, Israel, the US, Egypt, and Hamas. I know about the 160 children dead but I don't consider their ages to be children. You can warn them and they run into the streets trying to find shelter but the next rocket can come from where they are. Only so many places to go but the hospital, shelters, beach none are safe. When Israel bombs hit they take out streets, not just one building unless it's big. Those old people and little children can't run that fast in 5 minutes.

----------

fyrenza (08-07-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

That is if they were awake when the flyers were dropped, had time to read it or owned a cell phone. I am sure many didn't get the messages.

----------


## fyrenza

I'd LMFAO if all of the regular Palestinian peeps just surrendered themselves.

Of course, the second they surrender, Israel gets to own their land, homes, etc.

But come to think of it, YTF isn't Israel dropping flyers that say ^that,^ THEIR OWN SELVES?

----------


## fyrenza

Guess the only country that will provide "welfare" is us/US.

wEnder how long before we start receiving our "shipments?"

God forbid that _Israel_ would operate POW camps.
Why, they might have to shave the prisoners heads, 
to protect from disease carrying lice;
perhaps give them "uniforms" to wear,
and take away their street clothing;
house them in barracks;
feed them, from their own resources.

----------


## Robert Urbanek

[In 2009] According to the Congressional Record, [Rep. Ron] Paul said, in part: . . . you will find that Hamas was encouraged and actually started by Israel because they wanted Hamas to counteract Yasir Arafat.
 
 You say, Well, yeah, it was better then and served its purpose, but we didnt want Hamas to do this. So then we, as Americans, say, Well, we have such a good system; were going to impose this on the world. Were going to invade Iraq and teach people how to be democrats. We want free elections. So we encouraged the Palestinians to have a free election. They do, and they elect Hamas.
 
 So we first, indirectly and directly through Israel, helped establish Hamas. Then we have an election where Hamas becomes dominant, then we have to kill them. It just doesnt make sense. 
 
 SOURCE: http://www.newsmax.com/InsideCover/Ron-Paul-Israel-Hamas/2011/12/28/id/422376#ixzz39mADVFYo

----------

fyrenza (08-08-2014),Roadmaster (08-08-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

He makes a good point, it's not in the interest of the US. If I were them over there in the Arabs countries I wouldn't trust the US. We seem to kill the ones we help in power.

----------


## Robert Urbanek

Israel brought in the Aliens (Hamas) to fight the Predators (PLO), then discovered it had a monster in its belly.

----------


## fyrenza

What's the Magic Number, folks?

How many times must history repeat itself, 
before you finally figure out that it IS repeating itself?

<sigh>

----------


## EvilObamaClone

So why is it only war crimes when Israel seeks to defend itself but not when Hamas specifically attacks Israeli civilians?

The UN has several dozen resolutions against Israel, but, at least as far as I know, none against Hamas.

----------

Devil505 (08-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

It occurs to me that just the fact that Hamas is a TERRORIST organization sort of begs the "War Criminal" label ...

----------


## Roadmaster

> TERRORIST


 When the US started labeling white Christians as this, that word has lost it's punch just like racist, or any other word they use to silence people.

----------


## Viewpoint



----------


## Viewpoint



----------


## Sentinel

Viewpoint, I really liked the Current Events Quiz and the Liberal Logic 101 cartoons.

But, as bad as Liberals and Muslims are, Jews are worse.

----------


## Viewpoint

> Viewpoint, I really liked the Current Events Quiz and the Liberal Logic 101 cartoons.
> 
> But, as bad as Liberals and Muslims are,* Jews are worse*.


 :Bullshit: .............., radical Muslim terrorists and their supporters are worse.

----------


## Viewpoint



----------


## Sentinel

> .............., radical Muslim terrorists and their supporters are worse.


Hmmmm, in the last conflict, Israel killed roughly 20000 civilians.  Hamas killed 3.  Zionists can't do math, either.

And, who is justified?  Palestinians are an occupied people.  They're fighting for their rights and liberty.  Israel is only fighting to maintain the immoral and illegal occupation.  But, I wouldn't expect someone who can't do simple math deal with more abstract concepts.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Hmmmm, in the last conflict, Israel killed roughly 20000 civilians.  Hamas killed 3.  Zionists can't do math, either


 How many did Israel indirectly get us into and our troops killed for them. Oh yes they can do the math. The only reason our troops were in Syria because Israel bombed their power plant like they did in Iraq. The media leaves out important parts and who started things. If Israel didn't have toy soldiers they wouldn't be so brave because they know their troops won't be going.

----------


## Viewpoint

> Hmmmm, in the last conflict, Israel killed roughly 20000 civilians.  Hamas killed 3.  Zionists can't do math, either.
> 
> And, who is justified?  Palestinians are an occupied people.  They're fighting for their rights and liberty.  Israel is only fighting to maintain the immoral and illegal occupation.  But, I wouldn't expect someone who can't do simple math deal with more abstract concepts.


That's because there was 20000 cowardly terrorists hiding behind them, which wouldn't make it Israel's fault civilians were killed.

Not you and the terrorists you support.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Snickers about everything you stated about the Palestinians. Israel is only justifiably doing what is necessary and in the process is doing the world a favor by ridding the world of some dirty rats.  *<<insult removed>>*

----------

LongTermGuy (08-13-2014),Sheldonna (08-13-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Oh the west bank will be next where the most populated Christian area is. Christians are called Palestine's too, they must be destroyed. The prime minister has already started building that war up with the new settlements he announced weeks before.

----------


## Trinnity

> Viewpoint, I really liked the Current Events Quiz and the Liberal Logic 101 cartoons.
> 
> But, as bad as Liberals and Muslims are, Jews are worse.


What a ridiculous thing to say. You embarrass yourself.

----------


## Trinnity

> Hmmmm, in the last conflict, Israel killed roughly 20000 civilians.  Hamas killed 3.  Zionists can't do math, either.
> 
> And, who is justified?  Palestinians are an occupied people.  They're fighting for their rights and liberty.  Israel is only fighting to maintain the immoral and illegal occupation.  But, I wouldn't expect someone who can't do simple math deal with more abstract concepts.


The Pali's elected Hamas to their govt and now they're paying the price. Hamas is a Jihadi organization and doesn't care about the Pali's. They intentionally use civilians as shields and their deaths as  propaganda.

Please watch:

----------

Viewpoint (08-13-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

“The murderers wanted to weaken  us and violate our right to exist in this land, specifically in Judea and  Samaria… We need to act and build this settlement in memory of the  boys.”
Kalfa called for the government to authorize the outpost and not  be afraid of American criticism.Some 30 to 40 settlers pitch tents on a hilltop in the E1 area of the West Bank settlement of Ma’aleh Adumim

Do all of you really think I am blind to this secular group of people. This land doesn't belong to them!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He focused on Gevaot because he, like his immediate predecessor,  wanted to turn the forested area of the Alon Shvut settlement into a new town of  5,000 homes. The government advanced plans for 600 homes for the area, which now  houses a school, but then froze the project, Perl said.
“The answer to  terrorism has to be to strengthen the settlement enterprise,” he said.

----------


## Roadmaster

But I expect all of you to come to their defense when people fight them over this. They are just defending their right to exist again.

----------


## Viewpoint



----------

LongTermGuy (08-13-2014),Sheldonna (08-13-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> The Pali's elected Hamas to their govt and now they're paying the price. Hamas is a Jihadi organization and doesn't care about the Pali's. They intentionally use civilians as shields and their deaths as  propaganda.
> 
> Please watch:



This guy has been and may be still an Israel spy on their payroll for around almost a decade. When he was being held at Shin Bet in 1996 is when he decided to become an informant.  He is smooth too, he says one thing in English and another in Arabic. In his interview he talked about living under Israel occupation in Arabic there are differences in each.

----------


## LongTermGuy

> 



` Islam a bunch of barbarians and savages who don't care about their own children. the lowest of the low. *WE MUST STOP IMPORTING THESE MENTALLY ILL PEOPLE into civilized society.`

Democrats / Liberals / Socialists / Leftists...what ever you want to call them... must be ousted out of office.....They are the Fuel for muslim terrorist infecting the world... 

`Then and only then can the clean-up of many problems begin...

----------

Sheldonna (08-13-2014),Viewpoint (08-13-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> 


Bolt asks why the selective outrage over ONLY the Palestinian deaths?  Because hatred, bigotry and anti-semitism is on the rise in the world, once again.....just like evil is on the rise (coinkydence?  nah).  And because truth is apparently quite painful, if not elusive, to many folks these days.

----------

LongTermGuy (08-13-2014),Viewpoint (08-13-2014)

----------


## Sentinel

> The Pali's elected Hamas to their govt and now they're paying the price. Hamas is a Jihadi organization and doesn't care about the Pali's. They intentionally use civilians as shields and their deaths as  propaganda.


Zionists use Israeli deaths as propaganda.

In extremely asymmetric warfare, Hamas can't build military bases.  All they can do is hide their weapons.  And, Israel is proven itself all too willing to bomb civilian targets to get at those weapons.  The solution is to end the occupation and to develop a constructive relationship, but that's not acceptable to people who think Israel should have the land.

----------


## Sentinel

In a previous post, I said Israel killed roughly 20000 in the latest conflict.  Oops, one zero too many, not that anyone cares about details.

----------


## Roadmaster

14 These shall make war with the Lamb, and the Lamb shall overcome them: for he is Lord of lords, and King of kings: and they that are with him _are_ called, and chosen, and faithful.

----------


## Viewpoint

From March 2013.

----------


## LongTermGuy

> This guy has been and may be still an Israel spy on their payroll for around almost a decade. When he was being held at Shin Bet in 1996 is when he decided to become an informant.  He is smooth too, he says one thing in English and another in Arabic. In his interview he talked about living under Israel occupation in Arabic there are differences in each.



`Weak....anti-Israel Garbage....Still running from the facts of Islamic terrorists and their negative contributions to the civilized world.....Defending women and children killing muslim terrorists is an ugly thing to do...

----------


## Roadmaster

> `Weak....anti-Israel Garbage....Still running from the facts of Islamic terrorists and their negative contributions to the civilized world.....Defending women and children killing muslim terrorists is an ugly thing to do...


 It's not weak it's the truth. He was their most valuable source.

----------


## Roadmaster

Yep got asylum, book called Son of Hamas and movie deals.

----------


## Roadmaster

> `Weak....anti-Israel Garbage....Still running from the facts of Islamic terrorists and their negative contributions to the civilized world.....Defending women and children killing muslim terrorists is an ugly thing to do...


 I would love for people to at least on this site look before accusing someone of a lie. You don't even know this person but automatically call it false. I just found a link, it's only weak minded people who refuse to look up facts before accusing. 
http://www.usafa.edu/Commandant/cwc/...hassan_bio.htm

----------


## Viewpoint

> I would love for people to at least on this site look before accusing someone of a lie. You don't even know this person but automatically call it false. I just found a link, it's only weak minded people who refuse to look up facts before accusing. 
> http://www.usafa.edu/Commandant/cwc/...hassan_bio.htm


Considering most people are set in their political beliefs, in their religious or non religious beliefs and their beliefs in events occurring in the world, do you really think you're going to change anyone's mind in regards to anything in which each side has strong opposing viewpoints such as with the Israel/Palestinian  issues? You're certainly not going to change my viewpoints and that's no doubt the case with other people on this forum. Which makes your opposing viewpoints of our viewpoints, futile, useless, a waste of your and ours time, etc.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Considering most people are set in their political beliefs, in their religious or non religious beliefs and their beliefs in events occurring in the world, do you really think you're going to change anyone's mind in regards to anything in which each side has strong opposing viewpoints such as with the Israel/Palestinian  issues? You're certainly not going to change my opinions and viewpoints and that's no doubt the case with other people on this forum.
> Which makes your opposing opinions and viewpoints of our opinions and viewpoints, futile, useless, a waste of your and ours time, etc.


I look at facts and could care less of what a persons religion or viewpoint is. I don't worship people

----------


## Viewpoint

> I look at facts and could care less of what a persons religion or viewpoint is. I don't worship people


No you don't and obviously you do care about what other people's beliefs and viewpoints are, otherwise you wouldn't read and reply to them. Your last statement was quite irrelevant.

----------


## Roadmaster

> No you don't and obviously you do care about what other people beliefs and viewpoints are, otherwise you wouldn't read and reply to them. Your last statement was quite irrelevant.


 Are you afraid of the facts. No my last statement was relevant and here is why. I put Jesus before men.

----------


## Viewpoint

> Are you afraid of the facts. No my last statement was relevant and here is why. I put Jesus before men.


No, but you obviously are afraid of facts. Yes it was. There you go again making another irrelevant last statement, it was a bit funny, though.

----------


## Roadmaster

> No, but you obviously are afraid of facts. Yes it was. There you go again making another irrelevant last statement, it was a bit funny, though.


 Tell me what your facts are. That the Israel secular government can do no wrong. Atheist liberals people that call themselves Jews are Gods chosen people. Every Muslim wants to cut your head off and always the aggressors. Governments don't pay people to lie.

----------


## fyrenza

> Considering most people are set in their political beliefs, in their religious or non religious beliefs and their beliefs in events occurring in the world, do you really think you're going to change anyone's mind in regards to anything in which each side has strong opposing viewpoints such as with the Israel/Palestinian  issues? You're certainly not going to change my viewpoints and that's no doubt the case with other people on this forum. Which makes your opposing viewpoints of our viewpoints, futile, useless, a waste of your and ours time, etc.


So your big idea of a meaningful reply is a resounding

*"STFU!*  
_WE_ don't want to hear it, because _WE_ already know *all* there is to know about it,
and _WE_ are too intelligent to be learning something new, or thinking about it from a different perspective"?

Holly SHIT, some of y'all's lives must be boring, to the point of tears,
especially if your remarks are any indication.

Yeah.  In this Wealth of INFORMATION Age, no one needs no stinkin' new data/evidence.

Bet you still think that your appendix is some useless organ.  pffft!

----------

Roadmaster (08-14-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

For anyone that can handle some <koff> _new_​ info, your appendix DOES have a function :

http://www.scientificamerican.com/ar...function-of-t/

Dated Oct. 21, 1999.

----------

Roadmaster (08-14-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint

> Tell me what your facts are. That the Israel secular government can do no wrong. Atheist liberals people that call themselves Jews are Gods chosen people. Every Muslim wants to cut your head off and always the aggressors. Governments don't pay people to lie.


I've presented many facts in my posts in this thread. Your other statements are just more irrelevance and silliness.

----------

LongTermGuy (08-14-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint

> So your big idea of a meaningful reply is a resounding"STFU!


Yes, particularly in regards to you.




> WE don't want to hear it, because WE already know all there is to know about it,
> and WE are too intelligent to be learning something new, or thinking about it from a different perspective"?


That's right, but your different perspectives don't come from thinking.




> Holly SHIT, some of y'all's lives must be boring, to the point of tears,
> especially if your remarks are any indication.


Shit, you know all about being boring since you are. You cry out a lot of shit.




> Yeah. In this Wealth of INFORMATION Age, no one needs no stinkin' new data/evidence.


What a stinking statement.




> Bet you still think that your appendix is some useless organ. pffft!


Bet you don't think much, considering your brain isn't located in your head.

----------

